# JAva Fenster in den Vordergrund bringen



## TRunKX (8. Nov 2005)

Habe da jetzt schon ein wenig herumprobiert (seit 6 heute) und das einzige was ich hinbekomme ist das das Fenster innerhalb der VM nach vorne bewegt wird.... Aber das ist nicht das was ich brauche da meine Anwendung aus einem anderen Programm aufgerufen wird welches nicht in JAva Programmiert ist und somit wird die VM im Hintergrund gestartet und meine Anwendung kommt im Hintergrunde nach vorne ... soll heissen in der VM isse Vorne aber im Win leider nicht.


----------



## The_S (8. Nov 2005)

Äh hä? Check ich zwar jetzt net ganz, aber schonmal setAlwaysOnTop(true) ausprobiert?


----------



## TRunKX (8. Nov 2005)

Jo gilt auch leider nur für eine VM und nicht für das ganze System!!!


----------



## Illuvatar (8. Nov 2005)

Äh... doch, das sollte dann eigentlich systemweit ganz oben liegen ???:L - außer da sin noch andere alwaysOnTop-Fenster


----------



## thE_29 (8. Nov 2005)

Wenn er Java 1.5 nutzt dann schon!

Alles drunter (Versionene) wird nicht als TopLevel gesetzt!!


----------



## Roar (8. Nov 2005)

bei allen versionen dadrunter gibts die methode gar nicht thE 
warum nicht einfach toFront() ?


----------



## thE_29 (8. Nov 2005)

Aja 

Hab ja toFront() gemeint 


Die geht ja auch net gscheit...


----------



## homer65 (9. Nov 2005)

Gibt's nicht sowas wie requestFocus()


----------

